# Profinet: Not-Aus via Profisafe über "normalen" Switch (zulässig?)



## oliver.tonn (17 November 2021)

Hallo,
auch hier hat mich RTFM und Tante Google nur bedingt weitergebracht.
Eine, ich nenne es mal, Leitwarte soll einen Not-Halt Knopf für eine zu überwachende Anlage die (samt Beckhoff-SPS) ein Stockwerk tiefer steht bekommen. An sich kein Problem, nur darf dahin keine Kupferleitung führen.
Die Idee ist jetzt, einen SIRIUS ACT mit PROFINET (3SU1400-1LL10-3BA1) einzusetzen und über einen "normalen" managebaren Switch (Als eigenes VLAN) auf Lichtwelle zu gehen und im Stockwerk tiefer an einem weiteren Switch und wieder auf Kupfer und dann an die Profinet-Klemme zu gehen.
Die Frage wäre jetzt, reichen für Profisafe via Profinet Klasse A Geräte aus oder muss zwingend was höheres genommen werden?


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 November 2021)

So, habe die Antwort wohl doch noch selber gefunden.
Laut der Beschreibung 7.041 Conformance Classes ist es zulässig.


----------



## bekesizl (17 November 2021)

Es reicht für Profisafe ein normales Profinet Switch. Kupfer und LWL mischen ist auch kein Problem.
Gibt es Probleme mit der Kommunikation, wird Not-Halt ausgelöst, nach Ablauf der F_WD_Time Watchdog.


----------



## Holzmichl (17 November 2021)

Das Mischen von Profisafe mit regulärem Netzwerk ist zulässig, aber es kann sein, dass Du keine große Freude daran hast. Kann ganz lustige Fehlauslösungen geben mit "unsauberen" Netzwerkteilnehmern. Beim Nachschauen im Fehlerspeicher sieht man dann Zeitstempel zwischen kommen und gehen von wenigen ms.


----------



## Indu-Sol (18 November 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

wie schon richtig beschrieben, sind die Netzwerkstruktur und die Netzwerkkomponenten für PROFIsafe in erster Linie nebensächlich bzw. benötigen diese keine besonderen Funktionen, da PROFIsafe ein Profil innerhalb der PROFINET Anwendung ist. Wenn der Watchdog/Ansprechüberwachungszeit überschritten wird, kommt es zu einer Passivierung. 
Dennoch solltest du das Netzwerk generell als wichtiges Asset betrachtet, dass die Funktionsweise und Sicherheit deines ganzen Systems stark beeinflusst . Und in diesem Fall kommst du nicht an managebaren Switchen vorbei. Für die Funktionen eines Switches wären dies z.B. die Priorisierung von Paketen, die Überwachung des vorliegenden Daten-Traffics und die Aufteilung in virtuelle Netzwerke.

MfG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 November 2021)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Dennoch solltest du das Netzwerk generell als wichtiges Asset betrachtet, dass die Funktionsweise und Sicherheit deines ganzen Systems stark beeinflusst . Und in diesem Fall kommst du nicht an managebaren Switchen vorbei. Für die Funktionen eines Switches wären dies z.B. die Priorisierung von Paketen, die Überwachung des vorliegenden Daten-Traffics und die Aufteilung in virtuelle Netzwerke.


Hallo Frank,
das mit den managebaren Switchen ist klar und diese sind auch vorhanden, wie ich eingangs schrieb. Über diese läuft in einem anderen VLAN auch nur die zu erfassenden Daten von der SPS. Mir ging es halt nur darum, ob es "standard" managebare Switche sein dürfen also Geräte der Klasse A, oder ob es Geräte der Klasse B sein müssen.


----------



## Indu-Sol (18 November 2021)

Aus meiner Netzwerksicht und auch aus PROFINET/PROFIsafe Anwendungssicht sind CC A Switches für dein Vorhaben passend (die Conformance Class A beschreibt allerdings nicht, ob es ein unmanaged oder ein managed Switch ist).

MfG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 November 2021)

OK, mein Fehler, ich dachte, ich hätte irgendwo gelesen, dass die Switche immer gemanaged sein müssen.


----------



## maxder2te (18 November 2021)

Was mir an der ganzen Geschichte etwas Sorgen macht ist, dass die profisafe - Kommunikation quasi im mischverkehr mit herkömmlichem traffic betrieben wird. Das Thema Priorisierung kriegst du mit entsprechendem Vlan wohl hin. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob profinet RT per se in einer VLAN-Umgebung lauffähig ist, das bezweifle ich nämlich, vor allem da ein guter Teil der Kommunikation auf Layer 2 läuft und profinet RT meines Wissens nach VLAN-Tags ignoriert. 
Außerdem hab ich da noch die Forderung "die profisafe - Adresse muss stations-und netzweit eindeutig sein" im Hinterkopf. "Stationsweit" wird nicht das Thema sein, aber "netzweit" könnte doch spannend werden. 
Ich würde die eher empfehlen, das du deinen Leitwarten Not-Halt mit einer kleinen F-CPU (1212FC) einfängst und diese an per Flexible F-Link und Iso-on-tcp an die Haupt-CPU koppelst. Die Kommunikation läuft dann auf layer 3 und die Eindeutigkeit der Verbindung ist per UUID gesichert. Die Reaktionszeiten sind klarerweise höher, aber das wird bei der Leitwarte kein K.o. Kriterium sein.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 November 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Was mir an der ganzen Geschichte etwas Sorgen macht ist, dass die profisafe - Kommunikation quasi im mischverkehr mit herkömmlichem traffic betrieben wird. Das Thema Priorisierung kriegst du mit entsprechendem Vlan wohl hin. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob profinet RT per se in einer VLAN-Umgebung lauffähig ist, das bezweifle ich nämlich, vor allem da ein guter Teil der Kommunikation auf Layer 2 läuft und profinet RT meines Wissens nach VLAN-Tags ignoriert.


Deine Zweifel kann ich zerstreuen. Profinet arbeitet mit VLAN zusammen, was man an dieser Anleitung von Siemens sehen kann.


----------



## Nullblicker (29 November 2021)

Grüße,
PROFINET setzt von Hause aus auf das VLAN-Konzept. Dabei werden die Ethernetpakete mit einem VLAN-Tag versehen, welches aber nur eine Priorität besitzt (VLAN 0 Priority Tagging). Somit ist gewährleistet, dass normaler Ethernetverkehr (z.B. TCP/IP) parallel zum PN übertragen werden, Netzwerkkomponenten wie Switche behandeln aber PN-Telegramme durch ihr Tag mit höherer Priorität. PROFISAFE setzt auf PROFINET/PROFIBUS auf und ist ,wie der Herr Lehmann schon sagt, eine reine Softwarelösung.


----------

